# Musikvideos



## M@xi (30. Januar 2007)

Als ich letztens bei den Outtakes Nadines kleines Musikstück gesehen habe, dachte ich mir wenn ihr schon so eine talentierte Frau im Team habt, dann könnt ihr das ja auch nutzen.

Würde mich freuen wenn sie vielleicht wöchentlich ein paar Minuten was für die User spielen würde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich fand das Lied was Nadine für Marcel gespielt hat nicht nur vom Text her, sondern auch vom Sound her echt klasse.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich demnächst ein paar Musiksücke im Video Bereich entdecken würde und ich denke es geht nicht nur mir so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg M@xi


----------



## M@xi (1. Februar 2007)

Da ihr das jetzt sicherlich zur Kenntnis genommen habt, wollte ich fragen was ihr nun dazu sagt!?

Ist mir auch erst im nachhinein eingefallen eine Umfrage zu starten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja jetzt ist es zu spät und ich bitte um zahlreiche Meinungen zu dieser Idee.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da sich ja schon eine menge Leute das Lied aus den Outtakes als mp3 Format wünschen (siehe Kommentare), wäre es doch möglich dies auch öffters zu machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also haut in die Tasten Leute und sagt was ich davon haltet!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg M@xi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl1nd (1. Februar 2007)

Nadine steht eh ausser Konkurenz, wer braucht schon Dieter Bohle und sein DSDS oder D! und seine Engel.... Nadine wir stehen hinter dir!!


----------



## Shagya (2. Februar 2007)

Bl1nd schrieb:


> Nadine steht eh ausser Konkurenz, wer braucht schon Dieter Bohle und sein DSDS oder D! und seine Engel.... Nadine wir stehen hinter dir!!




*Flaggen und Banner aufhängt*  Nadine! Nadine!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M@xi (5. Februar 2007)

Na das ist doch mal der Hammer!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.naddani.de/mrsrose/bilder/galle...tsong_video.htm

Absolut spitze!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg M@xi


----------



## TaZz (5. Februar 2007)

Jodas ist wirklich sehr nice! Aber Nadine ist the one and only! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jesusfreak (7. Februar 2007)

lol woher hast du das denn?
ob das überhapt nadien weiß das es nen video von ihr bei you tube gibt?


----------



## Buffey (8. Februar 2007)

Jesusfreak schrieb:


> lol woher hast du das denn?
> ob das überhapt nadien weiß das es nen video von ihr bei you tube gibt?



Maxi, Du alte Petze ;-)


Na klar weiß ich das.. hab das Video ja selber gemacht.
War damals für den DSDS Online Contest. Muhahah.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (8. Februar 2007)

Hui.. Das Lied gefällt mir aber auf Anhieb ganz gut. Also Nadine "Keep up your Dream!" und ab ins Studio mit dir. Die Meute will mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyrbal (8. Februar 2007)

Naja...














Ich könnt mit >>jener Seite<< ne Böse MetalVideoSeite anbieten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffey (9. Februar 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Hui.. Das Lied gefällt mir aber auf Anhieb ganz gut. Also Nadine "Keep up your Dream!" und ab ins Studio mit dir. Die Meute will mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nöööööö. jetz thab ich keine Lust mehr.
Bin doch jezt hier bei Euch, das is viel schöner als im Studio  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M@xi (9. Februar 2007)

Buffey schrieb:


> Maxi, Du alte Petze ;-)
> Na klar weiß ich das.. hab das Video ja selber gemacht.
> War damals für den DSDS Online Contest. Muhahah.
> 
> ...



Da ist mir doch glatt der Link rausgerutscht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Buffey schrieb:


> Nöööööö. jetz thab ich keine Lust mehr.
> Bin doch jezt hier bei Euch, das is viel schöner als im Studio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gibs überhaupt Studios die noch besser sind als das bei buffed.de!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg M@xi


----------

